# Full length resizing vs neck resizing



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I was reading an article in the lastest issue of Predator Extreme about full length resizing vs neck resizing when reloading. 
I have always full length resize everytime and really never knew anything different. The author talks about the pros and cons of each and then says he almost never full length resizes. He says how he can get more loads out of a case that way. He only full length resizes with new brass and after quite a number of reloads.
Now the only downside I can really see with just neck resizing is that case is formed to a specific guns actions. 
How do each of you resize?
I would post a link to the article but its not online yet from what I can find.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I will agree with everything you said. And in my opinion everything is right. Full length resizing is appropriate in my opinion when you want to be able to load the cartridge in different firearms after the first initial loading with virgin brass. Neck sizing only does seem to produce longer case life by a couple loads which is great, but I swear it also provides a little better accuracy out of my bolt guns.

I resize in neck only for my bolt guns, and full length resize for my AR primarily because I use once fired brass that I get from friends and need to full length size it to fit in my chamber. But I also want to be able to shoot the .223 out of other firearms so I try to make that one as universal as possible.

Take a look at what 'ol Chuck has to say. His chart is very convincing too
http://www.chuckhawks.com/neck_vs_full_resizing.htm


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well looks like I need to invest in some neck resizers!!!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I use the Lee Collet Two Die sets. They are made to neck size only by squeezing the neck onto a mandrel. No lube needed. I’m convinced they make more accurate loads than full length sizing.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have never neck sized. No particular reason, just havent. It is supposed to make it so you dont need to trim the brass as often. In an AR or any semi auto, you cannot neck size. The brass is still expanding as it is starting the ejection process. If you do, it will not chamber.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Two words.

Partial resizing.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

For hunting ammo...always full length size. For target or plinkin, you could be OK with neck only. The very tiny, tiny increase in accuracy that you MIGHT gain with a neck size only just doesn't matter. More important is overall case length and neck length. Keep 'em trimmed and chamfered, always anneal every three or four reloads and you'll never have a problem (guess I should never say never, but you know what I mean)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One other thing that reloaders should do is chamber all the rounds that they plan on taking on a hunting trip. 

I have a brother in law that reloads and one year he missed a real nice elk just because his second round would not chamber. All right he may of missed it anyway because he muffed the first shot but when he couldn't chamber the second one it was a mute point.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

One reality when it comes to neck sizing is that any gains in accuracy are totally dependent on the concentricy of your chamber as well as the uniformity of the thickness of the neck wall. To get the full value effect it would behoove you to index your cases so they are lined up the same each time. I have gone down both roads and simply have decided that I use collet neck sizing for target and varmint and full length sizing for hunting rounds. My accurate rifles are accurate either way and my mediocre rifles remain mediocre as well. If it makes you feel better, then by all means you should neck size only. In my 20 or so years of experience, I just don't see a marked advantage. I only neck size in conjunction to concentric neck trimming in precision cut chambers. I also only use Redding dies when neck sizing. The one exception to this all is that neck sizing can really help case life especially in tapered cases with 20 degree or less shoulders such as the 22-250 and 243Win. I neck size these two cartridges to help case longevity. I tend to gravitate toward straight walled cases with sharp shoulders anyway.--------SS


----------

